# PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch



## Hougen (11. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

schon seit einiger Zeit versuche ich mehr und mehr über das Thema "Präparieren eines ganzen Hechtes/Barsches" oder zur Not auch nur eines Kopfes herauszubekommen. Leider bis jetzt nicht besonders mit Erfolg. 

Ich suche eigentlich spezifisch nach einer genauen und detailierten Anleitung vom ersten bis zum letzten Schritt einer Fischpräparation...was man dafür alles benötigt, wie man den Fisch nach dem Fang behandeln muss, um das Präparieren nicht zu erschweren, usw.

Kann mir jemand da vielleicht von euch weiter helfen?


----------



## Jacky Fan (11. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Vielleicht ist dir ja hiermit geholfen
http://www.trutta.de/praparation.htm


----------



## HOX (11. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Igitt!

Aber gut erklärt!


----------



## Hougen (11. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hey, das ist schon eine super Hilfe, vielen Dank...aber gibt es eventuell noch genauerer Anleitungen...ich habe soetwas noch nie gemacht...und habe daher Sorge, dass die ganze Sache schnell in die Hose geht...


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ich habe das auch schonmal gemacht, schaust Du hier

http://anglerkiste.blogspot.com/2007/03/fisch-prparieren.html


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Ich habe mich auch schon damit befasst und einige Fische präpariert. Es gibt dazu ein gutes Buch "Präparieren von Fisch" von Hutterer. Danach habe ich gearbeitet.
Die Präparation mit Spiritus ist nicht optimal und die mit Formalin bedeutet Gift und Krebsgefahr. Ich hatte zum Schluß eine Lösung, die auch Hutterer empfahl. Ich glaube das Zeug hieß Schwerigal. Ungiftig und farberhaltend.
Trotzdem habe ich das Thema wieder fallen gelassen. Es ist letztendlich zu aufwändig. Man benötigt doch viel Zeit und auch spezielles Gerät. Man wird aber niemals die tollen Ergebnisse der Gefriertrocknungen erreichen.


----------



## Heuxs (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi Dolfin

Was ist das spezielle an der Gefriertrocknung?

Heuxs


----------



## elhecht (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

eine Frage, kennt einer von euch ein Präpartor der etwas günstig ist? ich meine, wo cih nachgefragt habe wollten die ca. 2 bis 3 € pro laufenden cm.! kennt da jemand einer?


----------



## Heuxs (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi elhecht

Bei 2-3€ ist doch ok. schau mal was da für ein Arbeitsaufwand dahinter steht.

Heuxs


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi,
vielen Dank für diesen super Tipp. Leider kann ich nur nirgends das Buch finden. Wüsstest du vielleicht, wo ich das bekommen könnte? Hab schon ziemlich viele Stellen abgeklappert. Liebe Grüße, Hougen


----------



## CarpioDiem (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Also ich bin jetzt auch auf den "ich-präparier-mal-selber-trip" gekommen.
das buch heißt glaub ich "Das                     grosse Präparierbuch der Fische" und gibts hier 
http://www.angeljoe.de/xtc/product_info.php?products_id=114&XTCsid=5f5b5cf08b66fd6f161af6f25d5c7ec0
für 8,98€

ich werd aber zuerst nach der geposteten anleitung von Bondex testen, die find ich recht gut. und dann evtl. mir noch das buch zulegen...

greetz

PS: was mich aber interessiert is, wie man n ganzes Präparat macht?? weil irgendwie verliert der fisch doch an eleganz und schönheit wenn man nur den kopf hat... ^^ hat da noch jemand ne anleitung zu??


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hallo Heuxs,
das spezielle ist, das es keinerlei Chemie braucht, die Fische nicht schrumpfen und selbst Forellen und Lachse keinerlei Risse am Kopf bekommen. Es sind die besten Präparate, die man erhalten kann.

Hougen:
10 Euro incl. Versand und das (gut erhaltene) Buch ist deines. 120 Seiten mit 180 Abbildungen.

ehecht
Billiger gehts wirklich nicht. Das ist absolute untere Preisgrenze. Ein Lachs von einem Meter kostet bei einen Toppräparator 1200 Euro. Hechte sind auch nicht wirklich billiger. Wenn man daran denkt, das so eine Fisch viele Arbeitsstunden braucht, Material kostet und Monate in einer Gefriertrocknung liegt, die eben mal 80.000 Euro kostet und dann damit blockiert ist...
Ich glaube nicht, das bei dem Preis wirklich schöne Ergebnisse zu erwarten sind.


----------



## Heuxs (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi Dolfin

Danke für die Antwort.....mit der Chemie hab ich verstanden,aber mit den gefrieren????
Muß man vorher auch das Fleisch abpuhlen oder wird das durch die kälte zersetzt?
Und wenn du von Monaten schreibst,warum solange.....

Heuxs


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hallo CarpioDiem,

Die Anleitung habe ich mir schon mal durchgeschaut, ist echt super. Nur hat mich der Brennspiritus etwas ins Zweifeln gebracht. Er soll ja leider auch dafür sorgen, dass die Farben verblassen. 

Dolfin:
Ich würde das Buch gerne nehmen, könntest du allerdings eventuell vorher noch sagen, welche Auflage es ist. Es gibt da eine 3. Auflage, mit 192 detailierten Fotos...


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi Dolfin,

eine Frage vielleicht noch, weißt du denn, woher man insbesondere die Instrumente fürs Präparieren möglichst im Set erhalten kann?


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ja sicher verblassen die Farben durch Spiritus und auch später noch durch Sonnenlicht.- Daher erhalten gute Präparatoren die Farben durch bemalen mit Airbrush und da ist wirklich künstlerisches Talent gefragt damit das dann auch echt aussieht


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ich habe den größten Teil meines Wissens über das Präparieren aus diesem Buch. An ein Ganzkörperpräparat habe ich mich allerdings bisher auch noch nicht gewagt


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Ich habe die 2. Auflage des Buches. Allerdings liegen bei mir auch noch ein paar der empfohlenen Werkzeuge rum: Pinzette, Nadelhalter, Skalpellklingenhalter und scharfer Löffel. D.h. wenn mein Sohnemann nicht mittlerweile alles für sein Biostudium zweckentfremdet hat.

Heux
Ich kann da nicht genau sagen, wie das alles geht. Allerdings wird durch diese Vacuum-Gefriertrocknung den zellen nach und nach jede Feuchtigkeit entzogen und auch die Fette kommen raus. Soweit mir bekannt, werden die Fische wie bisher entfleischt. Der Rest wird dann diesen Behandlung unterzogen. Ich habe hier eine Meerforelle, einen Silberlachs und einen Königslachskopf nach dieser Methode. Die sind wirklich schön. Sie werden allerdings auch noch coloriert. Darin liegt die ganze Kunst. Ich habe hier Präparate von Hofinger und von Anja Kämpff. Es gibt Unterschiede - aber beide sind ihr Geld wert. Keine irgendwie aufgepumpten braunen Schrumpfköpfe, sonder richtig schöne Teile


----------



## elhecht (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

dolfin, es mag ja sein das diser ganzer hichtec etwas bei den Präparaten bewirken aber muss das wirklich sein? Man muss sich vorstellen; durch diese ganze "supertechnicken" werden Präparate nazu unbezahlbar! wobei es auch ewas günstiger gehen kann. Ich habe vor 2 jahren in acapulco ( Mexiko) einen 2.90 m grossen Marlin geangelt, für die Präparation wollten die ca. 500 Us dollar. ich habe mir fertige exemplare angeschaut und die schauten wirklich professionell aus! Ich habe meinen nicht präpariren lassen da die Transportkoste 400 € gekostet hätten und ich hätte das ganze erst 6 Monate später bekomen. Was ich damit meine; ich finde die Kosten in Deutschland für Präparationen sind wirlich zu hoch! das kann sich wirklich kaum jeamand leisten, die Präparatoren sollten lieber etwas auf Menge achten statt auf -soviel- hichteck.


----------



## elhecht (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ich möchte damit jedoch nicht sagen das man auf qualität verzichten sollte aber ich meine für einen hechtkopf ca. 400 € zu bezahlen? es geht sicherlich etwas billiger ohne das man auf Qualität verzichtet!


----------



## Heuxs (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi Dolfin

Jezt hab ichs geschnalt.....wenns wirklich so gut ist wie Du sagst,werde ich mirs einprägen,
wenn ich einmal DEN Fisch fange.
Danke für die Erläuterung. :m

Gruß Heuxs  #h


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Dolfin, wann wäre es denn möglich, dass du mir sagen kannst, ob du die Instrumente noch benötigst? Das Heft würde ich gerne nehmen. Ich versuche mich mal dazu direkt an deinen Benutzer-Account zu wenden.

elhecht:

Diese Meinung teile ich mit dir. Zudem finde ich, dass man das Präparieren der eigenen Trophäe nicht anderen überlassen sollte, sondern sich vielleicht den Aufwand machen sollte...So kann man dann nicht nur sagen, dass man ihn selbst gefangen hat...sondern auch sagen, dass man ihn selbst präpariert hat


----------



## elhecht (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

hougen, das Stimmt!


----------



## elhecht (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Das ist wohl das schönste Gefühl, selber angeln, selber drllen selber sich sein Tröphe an der Wand stellen!


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Das ist doch ähnlich wie bei einem Aufsatz...Die Einleitung..."die Köderbeschaffung", der Hauptteil..."Der Fang"...der Schluss..."Die präparierte Trophäe". Ich schreibe dir mal...wenn mir die erste Präparation so halbwegs gelungen ist


----------



## elhecht (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

das war eine richtige Angeldichtung! werde ich mir merken! ja melde dich mal wenn dir das gelungen ist ich were es auch im Mai nächstes jahr mit den Präparate versuchen ( im Moment beschäftige ich mich mit einem Futterboot).


----------



## Hougen (12. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Verschwinden eigentlich die eröffneten Themen irgendwann? oder kann man in Kontakt bleiben, wenn man dieses Thema einfach wieder öffnet?


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hougen,
ich schau mal nach, was sonst noch da ist.

elhecht
Deine Meinung zum Preis in deutschland für Präparate teile ich nicht. Zum einem würde ich mir niemals solche braunen und giftigen Schrumpfköpfe an die Wand hängen. Der wichtigste Grund sind wir ( auch Du ) aber selbst. Warum sollte ein Präparator weniger in der Stunde verdienen, als es andere Deutsche in einem gelernten Beruf auch tun? Wenn ich die Stundenpreise von Automechanikern sehe, die den Kunden in Rechnung gestellt werden, dafür kannst du den Fisch nicht nur präparieren, sondern bekommst die Norwegenreise zum Fang noch obendrauf!


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

stimmt! Wer einmal selber präpariert hat weiß was darin für Arbeit steckt. Und es ist wirklich nicht gerade angenehm in einer stinkenden Fischleiche herumzuschnippeln. Man kann so ein Präparat auch ganz schnell versauen und dann bekommt man auch noch Stress mit dem Kunden - man trägt also auch eine gewisse Verantwortung denn Fische die präpariert werden sollen sind meist die Krönung eines Anglerlebens und unwiederbringlich und nicht mit Geld zu bezahlen. Das alleine sollte schon den hohen Preis rechtfertigen.


----------



## elhecht (13. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ich meine ja nicht das man das Ganze für 2 Euro 50 bekomen sollte aber für einen ca. 90 cm. hecht um die 800 € zu bezahlen ist es wirklich ein wenig zu viel! In America (USA)z.B. verdinen die Präparatoren nicht weniger als in Deutschland und dort kan mann sich Fische wesentlich günstiger präparieren lassen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

In Amerika wird eigentlich garnicht präpariert - zumindest in den USA und in Kanada kaum. Das dortige Regel "Präparat" ist ein Kunststofffisch, der entsprechend den Kundenwünschen an das Aussehen des eigenen Fanges angepasst wird. Das z.T sogar sehr gut. Ist bei catch&release oft ganz schön und man muß seine wilde Steelhead ja nicht unbedingt totschlagen.
Wenn man einen Präparator findet, der überhaupt noch "skinmounted" macht, dann läuft das in der Regel so, dass der Kopf völlig abgetrennt wird und separat gemacht wird. Die Haut wird wiederum auf Fertigkörper modelliert und der Kopf später drangeklebt. Es ist nicht mit unseren europäischen Präparaten zu vergleichen. Die meisten Fische dort sehen aus, wie Plastikspielzeug.
Ich kenne einen guten(deutschsprachigen) Präparator in der Nähe von Vancouver und fahre oft bei ihm vorbei. Dort kostet ein Königslachs von ca 50 Pfund etwa 500 Euro umgerechnet. Wenn Du dann den fertigen Fisch im Flieger heil mitnehmen willst, baut er dir eine Transportkiste. Kostet extra. Das Zusatzgepäckstück kostet dann noch einmal mindestens 130 Euro oder du must es versenden lassen ( wenn du da nicht so bald wieder hinkommst). Das kostet noch mehr.
Wenn du dann noch an einen dienstgeilen Zöllner gerätst, der es mit diese komischen Tierschutzliste ganz genau nimmt, kannst du sogar noch Probleme mit der Einfuhr 
bekommen.


----------



## Hougen (14. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Nur warum soll man sich denn einen solchen Aufwand und vorallem kostspieligen Aufwand antun? Ist es nicht sinnvoller, wenn man im europäischen Raum bleibt...und zum Beispiel wie von dir erwähnt...auf eine Lachstrophäe aus ist, einen Lachs in europäischen Gewässern fängt und auch dann hier präparieren lässt. So lassen sich dann vielleicht einige kostspielige Dinge vermeiden.|kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

naja soviele Lachse fängt man hier nun auch wieder nicht und da noch den Fisch des Lebens zu erbeuten so ganz auf die Schnelle? Ich weiß nicht!?
Es gibt aber vielleicht noch eine günstige Alternative: Man kann einen Abguß von dem Fisch machen (Gips) die so entstandene Form kann man wiederum mit Gips oder Kunststoff ausgießen und den so entstandenen Rohling bemalen. Zunächst wird der Fisch mit Latex eingepinselt. Darüber kommen einige Lagen Gipsbinden. Dann alles durchhärten lassen. Die Form muß danach natürlich noch aufgesägt werden. Ein Relieff ist dagegen noch einfacher.


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hougen,

meinst du so einen? :m
Zum Glück sind die nicht sooo selten, wie man denkt. Aber zur Präparation warte ich auf 20+. Dann kommt aber noch das Problem der oft sehr losen Schuppen.


----------



## Jacky Fan (15. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Ich frage mich grade, wie die in Akapulko mit der Entsorgung von den Chemikalien vertraut sind.
Bei uns liegen die Beschaffungskosten teilweise unter den Entsorgungsgebühren.

Ein selbstgemachtes Präp. ist doch auch was für den Ego, oder?
Bei einem Ganzpräp. würde ich mir dann aber doch prov. Hilfe holen.
Die Trocknung im Autoclaven ist da immer noch das Beste .


----------



## Bondex (15. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Nö Dolfin, sowas fange ich beim Stippen hinter dem Haus, sowas Mikriges hänge ich mir nicht an die Wand, das wäre mir peinlich! :vik:
Übrigens ein wirklich schöner Fisch - Petri Heil! Dazu muß man aber auch einige Kilometer Schleppen|kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Nee, Bondex - so war das nicht gemeint. Ich weiß den Fisch schon richtig zu werten. Trotzdem gibts da Spielräume und der Preis, den man für ein solches Präparat zahlt, ist schon nicht von Pappe.
Ich kann aber gut verstehen, wenn sich jemand einmal den Traum einer solchen Angelei erfüllt und dann zum Präparator geht oder Jahre mit der Fliege in Norwegen wedelt, bevor da mal etwas passiert. Da liegen die Latten dann auch anders.

Aber ich glaube, das alles schweift ab und wir geraten hier ins Abseits.


----------



## Hougen (16. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi Dolfin,
wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Präparier-Buch und den Instrumenten aus? Hast du da nochmal nach schauen können?

Und...respekt...das ist wirklich ein sehr schöner Fang den du da gemacht hast.
Aber etwas zweifle ich das schon an, dass es solche Exemplare nicht all zu selten gibt...denn, man bedenke mal, die Berufsfischerei, die sich auch immer neuerer technischer Möglichkeiten bedient...um noch größere Fangmengen für steigende Nachfragen abzudecken, die setzt allgemein den Fischbeständen gerade in europäischen Gewässern zu.


----------



## Dxlfxn (16. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hallo Hougen,
PN ist unterwegs.


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

naja zum Üben reicht erstmal ein handlanger Barsch, der trocknet auch viel schneller durch. Barsch eignet sich ohnehin sehr gut zum ausstopfen weil die Haut sehr zäh und fest is und die Schuppen bombenfest halten.


----------



## Ksilberpfeil (19. November 2007)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Angelfreunde!Laßt die Finger davon! Ich habe Präpariert! Für mich und Vereinsmitglieder.DU mußt Chemiekalien kaufen für die (Du) unterschreibst! Du hast soviele Auflagen es lohnt sich nicht! ( Ausnahme Fisch) Wenn mehr zu Präparieren. Frag mich Ksilberpfeil.


----------



## bernd23111 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

hallo,

ich war jahrelang als präparator selbstständig und will mal meine meinung abgeben.
in deutschland besitzen die wenigsten präparatoren, die fische 
"ausstopfen" eine gefriertrocknungsanlage. 
präparation ist gar nicht so schwierig wie man (meine kollegen) 
lange zeit weissmachen wollte. der nachteil bei der fisch-präparation ist, dass mann keine fell,- bzw federn hat um fehler
oder schrumpfungen zu verstecken. dem muss man rechnung tragen wenn es sich um viele weichteile handelt. (wels, karpfen etc)
aber gerade bei hecht, barsch und forelle kann man mit den wenigen schrumpfungen, die nicht zu verhindern sind (spitze v. ober, und unterkiefer) eigentlich leben.
werkzeuge braucht man erstaunlich wenige. omas messer
( das rostende, angeschliffene löffel 1x gross 1x klein, schnabelzange, 2 unterschiedliche pinzetten, ledernadeln.
an chemikalien nur farben, spachtel und formalin 6%( vorsichtig 
verarbeiten, anleitung beachten !!!)
kompliziert wird es bei der bemalung. ich selber habe vor der präparation immer ein foto angefertigt und nach der durchtroknung mit einer airbrusch in lasurtechnik aufgetragen.
sah am besten aus.

schlimmer aber ist der meist von den anglern vorgelegte fang;
mehrmals oft mit scharfkantigen werkzeugen erschlagene fisch,
unsachgemässe abstichverletzungen und bei köpfen zu kurz 
abgeschnitten. #d

übrigens. wenn mann es nicht zu verkompliziert ist das buch 
von alfred hutterer wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Hecht1981 (8. März 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ksilberpfeil und bernd 23111 könnt ihr mir mal helfen? ich habe schon 4 fischköpfe prepariert.ich habe ein paar fragen. gips oder bauschaum?  meine präperate haben falten,warum? würde mich über antwort freuen.mfg


----------



## Nikl (8. März 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

moin moin 
mir kam die idee nen skelett meines fangs an die wand zu hägen.gibt es da möglichkeiten? z.b. abfressen lassen von maden oder ameisen? und halten die knochen zusammen?
fände das vom aussehen und vorallem vom preis her gut


----------



## Oberregenwurm (9. März 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Kann man mit der ANleitung von Jacky Fan auch ganze Fische genau so Präparieren?
Ich wollte mich auch einmal damit vertraut machen, und erstmal an Barschen oder so etwas üben.

Und die Methode klingt ganz vernünftig, zumal man keine Chemikalien braucht!
Wie lange hält dann ein so hergestelltes Präperat?
Und wo kann man es trocknen wenn man keinen Hezungsraum hat? Jetzt bitte nicht sagen aufem Sofa ;-) da springt mich nur meine Mutter an ;-P


----------



## Hecht1981 (12. März 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ich benutze spiritus. ist billig und es funktioniert.ich trockne meine präperate auf der heizung mit einem gestell was ich mir gebaut habe.da man sie sowieso im winter immer an hat!


----------



## Fitti (12. März 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Und wie riecht es dann??


----------



## razordan (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hallo, weißt Du wie man Knochenpräparationen von Fischen herstellen kann??
Ich habe bisher noch nix gefunden.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Hougen (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi Daniel,

ich habe einmal einen Unterkiefer von einem Hecht präpariert.
Dabei bin ich wie folgt vorgegangen:

Zunächst habe ich einnmal den Unterkiefer ausgekocht.
Dadurch sind alle Weichteile am Unterkiefer lockerer und geschmeidiger geworden und haben sich zum Teil schon abgelöst.
Danach habe ich den Rest mit einem Skalpel entfernt.
Dabei ist enorm wichtig, dass DU WIRKLICH ALLES AN WEICHTEILEN (also Bindegewebe, Haut, Sehnen, etc.) entfernt. Wenn organisches Material dieser Art am Knochen bleibt, wird es irgendwann bei dieser Methode anfangen zu stinken.
Dann habe ich es in der Sonne durchtrocknen lassen. Danach habe ich den gesamten Unterkiefer mit einem LÖSUNGSMITTELFREIEN transparenten farblosen Lack gestrichen.
Dadurch ist er weitgehenst konserviert. 
Ich glaube jedoch, dass du dir diesen Schritt auch sparen kannst, wenn du vorher sorgfältig alle Weichteile von den Knochen entfernt hast!!

Du kannst das natürlich auch mit einem Kopf oder einem gesamten Fisch machen.
Je mehr du an Knochenmasse hast, desto komplizierter wird es jedoch.

Schreib mal, wenn du es probiert hast. Gerne kannst du dann ja auch mal ein Foto von deinem Knochenpräparat hochladen.

Gruß
Hougen


----------



## Algon (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*



razordan schrieb:


> Hallo, weißt Du wie man Knochenpräparationen von Fischen herstellen kann??
> Ich habe bisher noch nix gefunden.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Als erstes mußt du erstmal einen Fisch angeln der Knochen hat.

MfG Algon


----------



## forelini (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

hmm... hört sich eckelig an xDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hecht1981 (27. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ich muss jetzt ein hecht mit 104cm und 10,5 kg präperieren . wer kann mir bei der füllung ein tip geben. styropor,moltofil,bauschaum? habe bis jetzt nur köpfe gemacht mit bauschaum. bitte um antwort.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*



Hecht1981 schrieb:


> ich muss jetzt ein hecht mit 104cm und 10,5 kg präperieren . wer kann mir bei der füllung ein tip geben. styropor,moltofil,bauschaum? habe bis jetzt nur köpfe gemacht mit bauschaum. bitte um antwort.



Mit Bauschaum? Wie geht das denn, das Zeug expandiert doch total unkontrolliert?;+


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hallo,
man kann Schäume einsetzen. Entweder für Köpfe oder wenn man Leerräume bei Schaumkörpern füllen will. Bauschaum ist aber völlig ungeeignet. Es müssen sehr feinporige
Schäume verwandt werden.


----------



## Algon (28. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mit Bauschaum? Wie geht das denn, das Zeug expandiert doch total unkontrolliert?;+


 
Wieso? Wird es halt ein Kugelfisch
Es gibt aber auch Bauschaum der nicht expandiert.

MfG Algon


----------



## gründler (28. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

......


----------



## Terraxx (28. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hey,
ich hatte eig. auch vor, meinen ersten Zander zu präperieren (Kopf), aber die Preise dafür wären als Schüler unbezahlbar und meine Eltern sind nicht bereot, dewegen Geld zu opfern, jetzt habe ich mir das hier durchgelesen.
Zeit sollte ich finden...
Die trutta-Seite ist mir zu undetailiert, gibt es noch eine Seite, die das gut beschreibt?
Ich habe keine Luist mir ein Buch zu kaufen, wenn mir das dann so oder so zu aufwändig ist...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

@ Gründler
Wat is denn "*Taximist*" ???|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (28. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @ Gründler
> Wat is denn "*Taximist*" ???|kopfkrat


 

Ein Boardi der damit Beruflich zu tun hat.

lg


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Ah jetzt ja. . . .:q
Irgendwie hatte ich den Namen anders in Erinnerung|kopfkrat:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (30. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Ich bin ich gerade erst auf den Thread aufmerksam gemacht worden,leider habe ich i.M.
keine Zeit,etwas mehr zur Fischpräparation zu sagen,da ich gleich für die nächte Wöche
ans Wasser gehe.
Nachdem ich vom Fischen zurück bin,werde ich dann auch etwas zur Fischpräparation posten.
Wer mag,kann sich zwischenzeitlich ein paar Präparate auf meinem Profil anschauen!



Taxidermist


----------



## Hecht1981 (31. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

taxidermist ich würde gerne mal mit dir drüber reden. z.b. woher weis ich das der bauschaum grob oder fein porig ist?! verschiedene hersteller kaufen und testen? womit füllst du deine präperate? mfg


----------



## gründler (31. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

......


----------



## Hecht1981 (31. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

das werde ich auch mal versuchen. da bibt es es auch gute preis unterschiede. präperierst du auch?


----------



## gründler (31. August 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

.......


----------



## Hecht1981 (16. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

hallo es währe schön wenn mir einer bei meinem problem helfen könnte. nach 2-3 tagen fällt das präperat in sich zusammen.warum?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Was ist denn drin in deinem Präparat?

Taxidermist


----------



## Hecht1981 (16. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

ich fülle sie mit bauschaum. habe teures und billiges probiert. immer das selbe. mache ich ein fehler?? nach dem spiritus bad mit warmen wasser und spülmittel ab bürsten danach abspülen (gründlich) und dann füllen.


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Das füllen mit Bauschaum ist sowieso die denkbar schlechteste Methode,da der Schaum
unkontrolliert die Körperhöhle füllt und dabei in der Regel unnatürlich aufbläht.So entstehen oft Dellen und Beulen!
Ich benutze auch Polyurethanschäume allerdings schnitze ich die Fischkörper daraus,angelehnt an den Originalkörper,dies geht auch mit Styrodur.Dannach wird die 
Haut z.B. mit Fließenkleber auf das Modell geklebt.
Viele PU-Schäume sind nicht resistent gegen Alkohol,selbst geringste Spuren lassen
den Schaum später schrumpfen,oder sich auch ganz auflösen.
Daher denke ich es liegt am Spiritus!
Bei mir hat sich vor Jahren so etwas mit einem präparierten Hirschkopf ereignet und
es sah schon komisch aus,als am nächsten Morgen der Kopf schlaff an der Wand runterhing.

Taxidermist


----------



## Hecht1981 (16. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

das ist doch bestimmt schwer ein kürper zu schnitzen.er muss doch perfekt sein ohne dellen und beulen.schnitzt du es mit der hand? oder schleifmaschiene?


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Das Grobe wird mit der Säge und Raspel geschnitzt,die Feinheiten dann mit Schmirgelpapier.
Es gibt allerdings noch ein paar andere Methoden,so kann ich z.B. auch einen Fischkörper
aus Holzwolle wickeln und ihn anschließend dünn mit Stuckgips überziehen.So kann man die Oberfläche sogar unter fließendem Wasser mit Schmirgel bearbeiten.
Aber ich mache so was auch schon über dreißig Jahre und dazu gehört durchaus auch Übung.So ist mein Holzwollekörper nicht etwa weich und läßt sich eindrücken,sondern
höhrt sich,auf einen Tisch geschlagen,auch an wie ein Stück Holz und ist auch ebenso hart!
Anständige Präparate sind auch nicht umsonst teuer,es steck ne Menge Know How darin,
dazu noch einiges an handwerklichem Geschick!
Als Anleitung kann ich das Blinker Sonderheft Fischpräparation empfehlen.Ansonsten
ist hier in diesem Thread einiges an Halbwissen geschrieben worden und wird auch einschließlich der Links,nicht zu einem wirklich guten Präparat führen.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hier mal Beispiele!


----------



## Taxidermist (16. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*


----------



## Hecht1981 (17. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

kaufst du dir ein klotz oder schäumst du dir einen?wie kann ich denn spiritus denn neutralisieren? das präperat ein paar tage in wasser einlegen? oder salz wasser? was nimmst du zur konservierung?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2009)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Ich nehme auch Alkohol zur Konservierung,aber vor dem Überziehen auf den Körper,
wird die Haut erst gewässert.Trotz diesem Wässern,kann sich der PU-Schaum später
noch auflösen,denn ich glaube dazu reichen sogar ganz kleine Alkoholkozentrationen!
Wie ich oben schon schrieb,schnitze ich meine Körper aus Styrodur,damit gab es noch nie 
solche Probleme.Zur späteren Wandbefestigung setze ich mit Autospachtel Gewindestangen ein,dabei kommt es schon mal dazu,dass der Styrodur durch die Lösungsmittel im Spachtel angelöst wird.Das hört aber auf,wenn der Spachtel nach
ein paar Minuten angezogen ist.
Wenn du noch mehr Details wissen möchtst,gerne per PN,weil ich von dieser Arbeit lebe
und hier sicher nicht alle meine,in langen Jahren erarbeiteten,Geheimnisse ausplaudere,
um die Konkurenz zu fördern!
Die Geschäfte laufen auch so schon schlecht genug.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Styrodur gibt es in 10cm dicken Platten(Isolationsmaterial) im Baumarkt und
wenn ich dickere Körper brauche,dann werden halt zwei Platten verklebt,


----------



## HAKSE (16. August 2012)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*

Hi ich würd emich für ein Kopfpräparat interessieren. 
@txidermist wie tuere wäre so etwas bei einem hecht ?


----------



## Bobster (16. August 2012)

*AW: PRÄPARIEREN von Fischen-speziell Hecht/Barsch*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Hi ich würd emich für ein Kopfpräparat interessieren.
> @txidermist wie tuere wäre so etwas bei einem hecht ?


 

...fahr doch nach Drolshagen |uhoh:
oder ruf bei Reuber oder Stracke an:m

Dort sitzt doch "unser" Hauspräparotor :q


----------

